# The New Curado



## Jim (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of the new Shimano Curado. What do you guys think?


----------



## little anth (Jun 2, 2008)

i want one of theese!!!!! :roll:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 2, 2008)

That thing looks sexy. If I was not in the marlet for a river smallie setup, I would get that as a new baitcaster, with a sweet new rod of course. I am going to have to try a shimano baitcaster soon.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 2, 2008)

Not a baitcaster user, but that's a nice lookin' reel! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweet, cant tell from the pic. is it black or Green?


----------



## bcritch (Jun 3, 2008)

It looks sweet. I want one!


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Sweet, cant tell from the pic. is it black or Green?



Green!


----------



## SMDave (Jun 3, 2008)

The Curado always looks nice in green :wink:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 3, 2008)

I have 1 Curado 200 that is about 4 yrs old and I like it. But most of my reels are Calcutta 200 A dn B( Silver and Gold models) and I have 2 Calucutta 150 (gold). I like Shimano better than Daiwa and Pinnacle..


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice. What is the price tag?


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Very nice. What is the price tag?



I think i read 129 to 159 depending on size....100, 200, 300 But don't quote me on it. If they do improve it and come down in price, It will sell like hotcakes like the original Green one.


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 4, 2008)

what are the specs on it ??? Does it still weight 100 pounds... :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :LOL22:


----------



## shamoo (Jun 4, 2008)

If thats the price and they are as good as the $99.00 one was, I'll get a couple. I knew they just couldnt walk away from that model.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been trying to get someone to talk about this reel, infoe has it that shimanos coming out with a new Citica, but if you go to tackle tour and click reels Shimano has been down at lake El Salto secretly testing a new green reel.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> BLK fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. What is the price tag?
> ...


That's not that bad. I have paid more.


----------

